# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ne lidhje me tema Pas Meje Vjen

## Darius

U detyrova te hap kete teme si rezultat i pyetjeve nga disa antare per arsyen pse tema te titulluara Pas Meje Vjen... po fshihen ne kete nenforum.

Dua te bej te qarte faktin se ky nenforum ndonese e ka emrin Lojra dhe Rebuse, nuk mund te tolerohet te kthehet ne nje Pa Dogane te dyte duke banalizuar tema me chit chate pa fund, pershendetje ndaj njerit apo tjetrit (per kete ka nje nenforum te posacem) apo akoma me keq, sharje e ofendime. Mund t'i kishit drejtuar vetes pyetjen qe pse vetem kjo teme fshihet ndersa te tjerat qe me te vertete jane Lojra apo Rebuse jane ne forum dhe vazhdojne te frekuentohen. Mbase mund te thoni qe tema nuk ka ofendime apo sharje, ska kete apo ate etj por do ju lutesha qe mos gjykoni apriori pasi pozicioni i nje mod ose smod eshte i tille qe te kontrolloje cdo gje dhe te jete i sigurt qe e miremban nje teme apo dhe nje nenforum te caktuar. Pra pse nuk shihni disa gjera nuk do te thote se nuk ndodhin. Personalisht si Darius tema me humor dhe zbavitje nuk me shkaktojne asnje problem aq me teper qe nenforumi eshte apostafat per to por nuk duhen ngaterruar gjerat. Sic e thashe, chit chati shkaterron cdo teme dhe e con drejt fshirjes. 

Nuk ka asnje qellim diskriminues ndaj ndonje antari te caktuar apo grup antaresh nga ana e stafit. Eshte thjesht deshire e mire per te mirembajtur forumin dhe mos lejuar prishje te struktures se tij. Nese doni te pershendesni njeri tjetrin, ate bejeni tek nenforumi Pershendetje dhe Urime. Per aq kohe sa tema e titulluar Pas Meje Vjen... shkel rregullat e permendura me siper, ato gjithmone do fshihen dhe sdo lejohen me ne forum.

----------

